# DVC Purchase-Chase Sapphire Ultimate Rewards



## famy27 (Jul 30, 2018)

So, we got three times the points for our MFs. We're probably going to add on some direct points at CCV. If we throw it on our Sapphire (would pay it off right away), will we get three time the points on the whole purchase?


----------



## littlestar (Jul 30, 2018)

I would like to know this, too. When we did a small DVC add-on a few years ago we used a Disney Chase VISA and got six months 0 interest before we paid the points off.


----------



## bendadin (Jul 31, 2018)

We used our Disney Chase as well and also got the 2% back in Disney Rewards.


----------



## littlestar (Aug 2, 2018)

I was reading the disboards thread called “I Love Credit Cards So Much” and calypso726 says DVC purchases do get the CSR three times rewards Ultimate Rewards points. She also does an interesting breakdown of different reward cards for DVC annual dues


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 2, 2018)

littlestar said:


> I was reading the disboards thread called “I Love Credit Cards So Much” and calypso726 says DVC purchases do get the CSR three times rewards Ultimate Rewards points. She also does an interesting breakdown of different reward cards for DVC annual dues


A woman after my own heart.  I have a spreadsheet of our different credit cards and how each benefits us and which stores to use them.  

Rick struggles with the fuel points at 4X on gift cards at King Soopers because he likes getting $35 off on gas.  If you spend $250 on gift cards during 4X deals, you get $1.00 off up to 35 gallons.  

What gift cards to buy?  Our Chase Sapphire Reserve only gets 1X at the grocery store, but it gets 3X at restaurants.  So I see no reason to buy restaurant gift cards at Kings.  He says $35 off of gas is better than 3%, and you do still get 1% for the purchase at Kings.  

So we used to buy Disney gift cards to get the fuel points, but I have the 3% off on maintenance fees with the Chase Sapphire Reserve.  I don't know if Disney AP's get 3X, but I know food at Disney does.  

What I need is a credit card that gets 3% on grocery store purchases, but of course now King Soopers may stop taking Visa.


----------



## littlestar (Aug 2, 2018)

I have been using our Amex Blue Cash Everyday card (gives 3% back for grocery store purchases) to buy Disney Gift cards from our Meijer grocery store to renew our DVC annual passes. I buy the Disney gift cards when our local Meijer grocery store offers $5.00 in free groceries for every $50 in gift cards you buy up to $500 total. So the 3% and Meijer free groceries brings my gift card cost down to $435 for a $500 dollar gift card.

I have been paying our DVC maintenance fees monthly from our checking account, but probably should consider paying them with a rewards card instead.


----------



## DeeCee (Aug 13, 2018)

I just looked at chase sapphire on chase website. It says 2% on travel and dining. What am I missing? I don’t see 3%. 

Please help 

Thanks,
Dee


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 13, 2018)

DeeCee said:


> I just looked at chase sapphire on chase website. It says 2% on travel and dining. What am I missing? I don’t see 3%.
> 
> Please help
> 
> ...


That is a different card.  There are two different cards: Sapphire Preferred and Sapphire Reserve.  The latter is the one you should get.


----------



## DeeCee (Aug 13, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> That is a different card.  There are two different cards: Sapphire Preferred and Sapphire Reserve.  The latter is the one you should get.



Thank you. I just looked at it. I think I do better with my Chase Disney Visa. It’s 2% on dining, Disney charges, gas, groceries, etc. Annual fee is $49. Discounts and limited time savings specials with DVC travel probably cover that fee each year on average. The reserve sapphire has a $450 annual fee plus $75 for my husband as another authorized user. I’d have to deduct that $525 from the amount I get back to pay MF. So for me, it doesn’t work. 
But thanks for the info. 

Dee


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 13, 2018)

DeeCee said:


> Thank you. I just looked at it. I think I do better with my Chase Disney Visa. It’s 2% on dining, Disney charges, gas, groceries, etc. Annual fee is $49. Discounts and limited time savings specials with DVC travel probably cover that fee each year on average. The reserve sapphire has a $450 annual fee plus $75 for my husband as another authorized user. I’d have to deduct that $525 from the amount I get back to pay MF. So for me, it doesn’t work.
> But thanks for the info.
> 
> Dee


You get $300 back when you book travel with the card.  You also get Priority Pass Select membership, which is a lounge benefit that has saved us immensely.  You get Global Entry every five years, too.  I also benefit greatly from the car rental insurance benefit.  

Rick and I each have the cards, but we pay tens of thousands of dollars in maintenance fees each year.  Disney fees count as 3X.  I have 500 Disney points, and about $3,000 in MF's.  That's 9,000 points.  After you pay those fees, you get $300 back with that card.  

When you book travel through the Ultimate Rewards Portal, you save on that travel.  You get 1.5X.  So 100K points (our spend is quite a bit higher than that each year) nets you $1,500 in free travel.  So a hotel room that costs $180 will be 12,000 points.  The Swan and Dolphin cost about that much in cash, so 12,000 points is all you pay.  It's a great card.  I am seriously hooked.  

Who says you cannot have two cards, anyway?  I need a credit card that gets 2X on groceries.  I will look into the Disney for us.  I just have quite a few cards currently.  It can be overwhelming for those one doesn't use, just in keeping up with the fees each month.  But all of my cards have some benefit for the fees.  IHG, free hotel night; Club Carlson, 40K in points (works out to one night each year); Hyatt, one free night (my personal favorite).  Then there are the SW cards, which get additional points each year with renewal.  Those more than cover the annual fee.


----------



## famy27 (Aug 13, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You get $300 back when you book travel with the card.  You also get Priority Pass Select membership, which is a lounge benefit that has saved us immensely.  You get Global Entry every five years, too.  I also benefit greatly from the car rental insurance benefit.
> 
> Rick and I each have the cards, but we pay tens of thousands of dollars in maintenance fees each year.  Disney fees count as 3X.  I have 500 Disney points, and about $3,000 in MF's.  That's 9,000 points.  After you pay those fees, you get $300 back with that card.
> 
> ...



100% agree. The Sapphire Reserve is the BEST card I've ever had. We got the 100,000 mile signup. We still have about 60,000 miles left. And in the about two years that we've had the card we've stayed in at least a dozen hotel rooms just on points (and our spending is nowhere near yours). And you can transfer the points to a number of other programs for even better redemptions. We just spend the weekend in Chicago at a Hyatt. It would have been $350-400 per night to stay on cash (or about 50,000 points through the Sapphire portal). We only used 24,000 points for the stay by transferring points to World of Hyatt. If you work the system, you can really maximize the system. There are even ways you can use miles to do Hawaii for 30,000 points per person roundtrip. 

As mentioned, it says $450, but you get $300 back immediately. So, it's really only a $150 annual fee. And for us, it's 100% worth it. For us, we can't get the Disney card to do what the Sapphire will do. Everyone that I've referred to Sapphire Reserve has been thrilled with the card.


----------



## DeeCee (Aug 13, 2018)

famy27 said:


> 100% agree. The Sapphire Reserve is the BEST card I've ever had. We got the 100,000 mile signup. We still have about 60,000 miles left. And in the about two years that we've had the card we've stayed in at least a dozen hotel rooms just on points (and our spending is nowhere near yours). And you can transfer the points to a number of other programs for even better redemptions. We just spend the weekend in Chicago at a Hyatt. It would have been $350-400 per night to stay on cash (or about 50,000 points through the Sapphire portal). We only used 24,000 points for the stay by transferring points to World of Hyatt. If you work the system, you can really maximize the system. There are even ways you can use miles to do Hawaii for 30,000 points per person roundtrip.
> 
> As mentioned, it says $450, but you get $300 back immediately. So, it's really only a $150 annual fee. And for us, it's 100% worth it. For us, we can't get the Disney card to do what the Sapphire will do. Everyone that I've referred to Sapphire Reserve has been thrilled with the card.




It does sound excellent for people who have as much travel time, expendable income and travel expenses as you do. We don't have as much timeshare ownership (a legacy week - cannot be enrolled but purchased resale at a savings of over $20,000 in a favorite destination and 400 DVC points) and no where near enough vacation time to use all the benefits and rewards points the card offers. We fly once or twice a year, and rarely farther than Florida and we don't really stay in paid for hotel rooms more than a long weekend a year. I'll look further into the card, but I don't think we'd use it enough (or can afford to) to get the most of the benefits.
However, I greatly appreciate the info on it.  Have a great day and fun in your travels!
Dee


----------



## QueenDoOver (Aug 13, 2018)

Another huge sapphire reserve fan.  I just booked delta one sea to cdg for 50k points via virgin atlantic.  $11000 seat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 13, 2018)

QueenDoOver said:


> Another huge sapphire reserve fan.  I just booked delta one sea to cdg for 50k points via virgin atlantic.  $11000 seat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good for you!  Wow!  That is my goal for some of those points.  This is my plan for a future trip, at least a year out.  We have never been to Europe.  I am so looking forward to savings like that.  We have 1.4 million points currently.  I could be using some of those.


----------



## littlestar (Aug 13, 2018)

We just signed up for the Citi Double Cash card that has no annual fee and gives you 2% on everything (1% when you buy and 1% when you pay your bill). There is a $150 bonus after you spend $500 on the card within 3 months. First time I have seen a bonus that high for the Citi double cash card.


----------



## QueenDoOver (Aug 15, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Good for you!  Wow!  That is my goal for some of those points.  This is my plan for a future trip, at least a year out.  We have never been to Europe.  I am so looking forward to savings like that.  We have 1.4 million points currently.  I could be using some of those.



That is a lot of points!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 16, 2018)

Yes the fee is $450, but as other have mentioned you get $300 cash back instantly on any travel, so that brings the annual down to $150.  But you also get Global Entry paid which is $100 every 5 years, so that brings it down another $20 annually ($100/5=20).  Now you are at $130.  You also get a Priority Club Membership, which if you use only 1 time is about $50, bringing the annual down to $80.  Which is great for the perks that you get.  

This is my main travel and dining charge card.


----------



## famy27 (Jan 11, 2019)

Closing the loop on this. We finally pulled the trigger on Copper Creek (since we decided not to wait for Riviera with the whole new resale restriction situation). Our points just hit our Ultimate Rewards account, and we did get 3x points. That should be good for two roundtrip tickets.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 12, 2019)

Another great reminder, if you have multiple Ultimate Rewards cards you can merge them into one card.  So I have a fee free freedom card that does 5X a different vendors each quarter, this quarter is gas and drug stores.  I also have an Ink card that give me 5K back on phone, cable and office supply stores. That 5X I earn I then move over the my Sapphire Reserve card and with the 50% extra points if I use it in the TRAVEL portal, that basically becomes a 7.5% bonus.    Just have to move the points over periodically.  

I have found that the hotels treat it as a 3rd party booking and that sucks, so I have stopped booking hotels for the most part in the portal.  But I do use it for Air travel mostly.  I have booked nearly 6K in travel for about 420K in UR points.  I still have 436K left available, that is either $4,360 in Cash Back $6540 in travel.  This is just a single person generating points over a 3 yrs timeframe.  Getting 3X for Timeshare MFs which then turn into 4.5% back on air is one of the better card deals going around.  

Now I have found the portal pretty good for domestic coach, it matches the airlines in terms of pricing, but with 50% bonus it ends up with about a 33% discount from the actual fare.  Transferring UR points directly to the airline is still a better deal for Biz and First class International flights.  You transfer and book via the airline instead of the portal. 

It is nice to not have paid for an airfare out of pocket in the last 3 years.


----------



## bendadin (Jan 12, 2019)

So will other timeshare system MF show as a travel expense for 3x the points? I do have to pay my DVC MF so I am glad that this was posted.


----------



## paxsarah (Jan 12, 2019)

Wyndham MF gets 3x.


----------



## bendadin (Jan 12, 2019)

paxsarah said:


> Wyndham MF gets 3x.



Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## louisianab (Feb 3, 2019)

I live relatively close to a smaller airport with Southwest, transferring my Ultimate Rewards from my Sapphire typically gives me the value of $2 in SW for $1 in UR. It is great. Just paid my MF and got my bonus points. Should cover our flights in the fall completely.


----------



## brianfox (Mar 21, 2019)

Chase Sapphire Reserve is far and away better than Chase Sapphire Preferred.  Don't let the $450 annual fee scare you away.

With CSR, you get $300 in travel credit - and reimbursement is fully automatic.  As long as the charge chows up as a travel expense, Chase automatically credits you on the bill in which it showed up.
There are no forms to submit.  It just happens.  And you can check how much of your $300 credit has been used. If you are using TUG, then $300 in yearly travel is nothing.  So the card really costs $150 per year.  That's only about $60 more than Sapphire Preferred.  The extra point you get on dining and travel with Reserve should more than make up for that.

But CSR has another perk that most cards don't have.  *That is PRIMARY car rental coverage.*  Most cards (including Chase Sapphire Preferred) have SECONDARY insurance.  That means the credit card will pay whatever your main auto insurance does not pay - which means the incident is reported to your car insurance company, and your rates go up.  With PRIMARY rental coverage, your auto insurance is never involved.  You just need reserve and pay for your car rental using the Sapphire Reserve, and make sure to decline coverage with the rental agency.  I had to use this one time and, boy, did it ever save me.  We were staying at the Marriott Waiohai and I scraped a parking pillar while pulling out of our space.  Wasn't pretty.  But Chase covered the whole thing and my auto insurance was not involved.  Would have cost me over $2000 without it.  Had I used a secondary rental insurance, probably would have cost me $750, plus possibly higher insurance rates.


----------



## mdurette (Mar 22, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What I need is a credit card that gets 3% on grocery store purchases, but of course now King Soopers may stop taking Visa.



I downgraded hubbies CSR to freedom and for April-July you get 5% at grocery and home improvement stores.    Every now and then I sweep the points we accumulate on the quarterly 5% categories over into my UR account for use.     Works for us.

EDITL  Just realized this was an old thread


----------



## brianfox (Mar 22, 2019)

AMEX Everyday Preferred ($95 per year) is great for groceries:
4.5 points per dollar up to $6000 spent per year (27,000 points max per year on groceries)
3 points on gas (no limit)
1.5 points on EVERYTHING ELSE.

I know it's not Chase points, but Chase and AMEX have some overlapping airlines, and using partner airlines there's not a whole lot you cannot do.
There is one catch with the Everyday Preferred.  To get these points, you need to make at least 30 purchases per month.  Size of purchase doesn't matter.  Could be 30 purchases for a pack of gum each.
If you don't make the 30 purchases in a month, then you get:
3 points on groceries
2 points on gas
1 point on everything else.
So the 30 purchases gets you 50% bonus points.

We use the "holy trinity" of credit cards for everything:
Chase Freedom (only for category purchases)
Sapphire Reserve - all travel purchases and all restaurant purchases
AMEX Everyday Preferred - Groceries, gasoline, and everything else.

Certainly is an old thread, but an interesting one.


----------



## djohn06 (Mar 24, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> A woman after my own heart.  I have a spreadsheet of our different credit cards and how each benefits us and which stores to use them.
> 
> Rick struggles with the fuel points at 4X on gift cards at King Soopers because he likes getting $35 off on gas.  If you spend $250 on gift cards during 4X deals, you get $1.00 off up to 35 gallons.
> 
> ...



Amex Blue Preferred gets 6 percent back at grocery stores.

With 4x points at Kroger's along with my gas savings, I save up to $50 every $250 spent.


----------



## brianfox (Mar 25, 2019)

djohn06 said:


> Amex Blue Preferred gets 6 percent back at grocery stores.
> 
> With 4x points at Kroger's along with my gas savings, I save up to $50 every $250 spent.



While 6% on groceries sounds great, Amex Blue Preferred is a cashback card, so you aren't rewarded in AMEX points.  AMEX points don't have a fixed value, and can be worth $0.05 or more when traveling. 
Using Blue Preferred, you will get 6% back in cash, or $600
Using Everyday Preferred, you will get 45,000 points, worth around $450 if you took cash (not as good a deal as Blue).  But using them to exchange for airline points could make those 45K points worth as much as $3000.
Again, depends on how you use them.  I personally get at least $0.02 in value by transferring them to airlines.  That makes the 45K points worth $900.

I know lots of people prefer cash back cards - and cash it great - but Chase and AMEX have really flexible points programs that are more lucrative when using points for travel.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 25, 2019)

I agree some people perceive cash back cards as easier, (as CASH is king), but with a 50% bonus on booking travel in the portal and the option to convert UR to hotel or airlines programs, as needed, the Chase Sapphire Reserve Card is FAR MORE FLEXIBLE.  I do way better than Cash Back in terms of value I obtain.  

Even if you have a single MF that must be paid, and that MF is coded properly as TRAVEL, then this card is worth it.  Wyndham, HGVC and HICV are all coded correctly.  I have one small independent is NOT coded correctly and I need to speak to them about it.  If it is coded $300 of the MF will automatically be credited to your account, so now the annual fee is only $150.  I just booked 2 flights that would have cost me $790 in Cash, but I used the portal and only paid with a cash back value of $526.67, that save me $263.22 for those 2 tickets, well over the $150 NET annual fee.   So just paying for 1 MF and using points for air on a ticket or 2,  will make this card pay for itself.

I am not sitting on 1.4M points (that will go a long way @rickandcindy23 ), but I have been has high as 750K, and routinely run an average balance of about 400K.  I use it frequently, especially around TS MF payment time.


----------



## djohn06 (Mar 25, 2019)

brianfox said:


> While 6% on groceries sounds great, Amex Blue Preferred is a cashback card, so you aren't rewarded in AMEX points.  AMEX points don't have a fixed value, and can be worth $0.05 or more when traveling.
> Using Blue Preferred, you will get 6% back in cash, or $600
> Using Everyday Preferred, you will get 45,000 points, worth around $450 if you took cash (not as good a deal as Blue).  But using them to exchange for airline points could make those 45K points worth as much as $3000.
> Again, depends on how you use them.  I personally get at least $0.02 in value by transferring them to airlines.  That makes the 45K points worth $900.
> ...



Very interesting on Everyday preferred.  I have to admit, the 30 charges a month scares me.  That's a ton of transactions.  I'm already maxed out for the rebate on my Blue Cash back card on the year for both my wife and I due to Disney dues, Disney cruises and APs.

Can you have Blue Cash back and Eveyday Preferred?

Explain how 45k points = 3k?  What airlines are you transferring to?  Where I live I'm really limited to flying delta and perhaps Southwest if I travel 40 mins longer.

I'm already transferring tons of points to Ultimate rewards with my 5x categories.  Do you feel like Everyday Preferred is better than Ultimate rewards?

Thanks again for the insight.


----------



## brianfox (Mar 26, 2019)

*A great source of info can be found on lots of rewards sites.  My favorite is The Points Guy.*

You can have Blue Cash back and Everyday Preferred, but if 30 transactions per month is daunting, don't know why you'd want to have both.

AMEX rewards is not the same as Chase rewards.  They each have their own airline partners.  Some partners overlap (like British Airways).
The value of the points is based on how you use them, and for my family, our main route has been LAX-LIH or LAX-HNL.
For that particular route, the best way to use points is to fly AA.  But if you booked it directly on AA you would be spending 45K miles for the round trip.
The better way to do it is to transfer the points to British Airways, then book AA on the BA site as a partner airline.  Because BA points are distance based, you get the exact same AA seats for 25K round trip. I don't know of a better point method than this for LAX-Hawaii.  The transfer is simply not intuitive: Transfer to British Airways to book an American Airlines flight to Hawaii...  That's what you learn on the travel blog sites.
Since we fly in summer, when cash tickets would cost about $800 RT, we get about $1400 value for 45K points.  That's about $.032 per point.
WHEN you travel affects the point value - if we traveled in the off season, the RT tickets would only be about $400, putting our point value at around $0.016.  Not very good.

How do you get $3K?  In all honesty, those are needles in a haystack, and mainly for people who want to do once in a lifetime trips and can travel on no notice.  For instance, there may be a very expensive first class sleeper cabin to Tokyo for a relatively low number of points.  There is a recent example of this here - Delta One sleeper suite to Tokyo.  For the LGA-HND route it's 120K points for a $7500 RT ticket.  That's about 6.2 cents per mile, or about $2800 for 45K points.  Of course, most people are never going to spend $7500 for a plane ticket, but some may save points for such a once in a lifetime trip.

Are AMEX points better than UR?  All depends on how fast you can accumulate them and how you plan to redeem them.
You mentioned you fly Delta a lot and sometimes Southwest.  Delta has a good number of partners, and it is sometimes better to book Delta through those partners than directly.
Personally, I prefer the Chase points because AMEX hits you with a transfer fee.  However, AMEX sometimes has transfer bonuses where you get 50% more points for the transfer.

One thing I definitely recommend - before transferring UR to an airline to book a ticket, go to the UR website and see how much it would cost to book the same flight through the Ultimate Rewards site.  If you have the Chase Sapphire Reserve, you can book at a rate of 1.5 cents per UR point.  If your flight is on sale, it may take fewer points to book it through UR site than transferring points to the airline.  For my LAX-MCO route, booking on the UR site is often better than transferring points to the same airline.


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 29, 2019)

You are all good with the various cards and maximizing your rewards 

I keep it simple.  We have two Chase Disney Visa cards - the free/original one and then we went for the $49 fee to get the 2% back on gas, food, restaurants and Disney related charges.  I like to apply the rewards to my MFs.  

I think if we traveled more.......I might have to consider other cards.  Don't like having many or opening and closing them.

Costco employees had to convince me that I spend enough to upgrade my card so I can get some $ back.  I did it once before and it was not worth it.  Let's see what happens this year.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Mar 30, 2019)

Perhaps you credit card experts can recommend the better option:
We are treating our family to a Disney cruise later this year. The outstanding balance, when converted to Canadian dollars, depending on the exchange rate at the time, will be approximately $28,000.
I have an SPG Amex card, which will become a Marriott Bonvoy card next month. It gives 2 Bonvoy points/dollar. 
I also have a Visa card with no foreign exchange fees, which I mainly use for foreign transactions.
If I use the Amex card, it will cost an extra 2.5% in foreign transaction fees, or $700., but I will get 57,400 Rewards points.
If I use the Visa card, I will save $700, and receive 700 points, which are of little value to me.
I’m having difficulty deciding. Perhaps there is little difference in value between the two options?


----------



## Dean (Mar 31, 2019)

Eli Mairs said:


> Perhaps you credit card experts can recommend the better option:
> We are treating our family to a Disney cruise later this year. The outstanding balance, when converted to Canadian dollars, depending on the exchange rate at the time, will be approximately $28,000.
> I have an SPG Amex card, which will become a Marriott Bonvoy card next month. It gives 2 Bonvoy points/dollar.
> I also have a Visa card with no foreign exchange fees, which I mainly use for foreign transactions.
> ...


Hopefully those versed in Canadian CC options will chime in but I will say that 57K Marriott rewards points are NOT worth $700.  The points guy values them currently at 0.9¢ per point and it seems many feel they will be valued even less coming up.  Too bad the Chase Disney card isn't applicable (from what it appears on quick look) as it would give you a $250 signing credit and around $570 rewards but it does appear it would come with a 3% transaction fee (ouch).  The last listing I saw a few months ago suggested the Scotia Bank Passport card and Home Trust Visa might be about it for no exchange fees but the Rogers Platinum MC would essentially give you free international transactions with it's rebate system.  Of your current choices you're better off with no benefit on the points and no transaction fee as I read it.


----------



## mdurette (Mar 31, 2019)

I'm not sure on Canadian options either - but neither one that you posed seems all that great.   Would you be willing to look into getting a new card?   If so, and you were in the US I would suggest the Chase Sapphire Reserve.  You would get 3 points for the money you need to spend and 50,000 sign up bonus.  That would give you 134,000 ultimate rewards points would would equate to $1,340 in cash or $2010 in travel.   

Now, it does come with a $450 annual fee - but $300 of that would be credited back with the cruise payment.    I do know in the US - there is no annual fee. (EDIT - correction exchange fee)

And...may I add.....can I be part of your extended family?


----------



## frank808 (Apr 1, 2019)

mdurette said:


> I'm not sure on Canadian options either - but neither one that you posed seems all that great.   Would you be willing to look into getting a new card?   If so, and you were in the US I would suggest the Chase Sapphire Reserve.  You would get 3 points for the money you need to spend and 50,000 sign up bonus.  That would give you 134,000 ultimate rewards points would would equate to $1,340 in cash or $2010 in travel.
> 
> Now, it does come with a $450 annual fee - but $300 of that would be credited back with the cruise payment.    I do know in the US - there is no annual fee.
> 
> And...may I add.....can I be part of your extended family?



What do you mean there is no annual fee in the US?  CSR charges $450 a year annual fee as you mentioned. 

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (Apr 1, 2019)

frank808 said:


> What do you mean there is no annual fee in the US?  CSR charges $450 a year annual fee as you mentioned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


I think they meant no exchange fee.  My understanding was Chase pulled out of Canada or at least was planning to and not accepting new applications.  It would be a great choice if available and similar terms.


----------



## mdurette (Apr 1, 2019)

Dean said:


> I think they meant no exchange fee.  My understanding was Chase pulled out of Canada or at least was planning to and not accepting new applications.  It would be a great choice if available and similar terms.



Correct, I meant foreign exchange fee.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Apr 3, 2019)

You are correct. Chase pulled out of Canada last year, and I lost my Marriott Chase card. Canadians don’t have many credit card options.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 29, 2019)

So Priority Pass Select membership is no longer being accepted by Timberline Steakhouse at the Denver airport.  There were reasons given for it, but I think Priority Pass was tired of paying for everyone's dinner.  

I am sad about it, but it was good while it lasted.  

And at SJC, it was getting ridiculous to wait so long to get into the lounge.  So we kind of gave up on trying.


----------



## Pathways (Oct 29, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> So Priority Pass Select membership is no longer being accepted by Timberline Steakhouse at the Denver airport.  There were reasons given for it, but I think Priority Pass was tired of paying for everyone's dinner.
> 
> I am sad about it, but it was good while it lasted.
> 
> And at SJC, it was getting ridiculous to wait so long to get into the lounge.  So we kind of gave up on trying.



Thanks for the heads up.  I have been scheduling through DEN instead of HOU just because of the PP food there.  Wish they would have just put a limit on it instead on cancelling the whole thing.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 29, 2019)

Pathways said:


> Thanks for the heads up.  I have been scheduling through DEN instead of HOU just because of the PP food there.  Wish they would have just put a limit on it instead on cancelling the whole thing.


Yes, The Points Guy posted a few weeks ago.  My daughter-in-law saw it first.  So disappointing for us.  Loved that food before a long flight.  We will probably still stop in there, but the time it takes, we would just as soon bring lunch with us.


----------



## frank808 (Oct 29, 2019)

From Hawaii we can go through Den or IAH.  I have gone through IAH mostly because in the winter, there are more delays and cancellations at DEN flying to east coast.  

At IAH we stop by Landrys Seafood with 
PP which I find to be pretty good.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (Oct 29, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> So Priority Pass Select membership is no longer being accepted by Timberline Steakhouse at the Denver airport.  There were reasons given for it, but I think Priority Pass was tired of paying for everyone's dinner.
> 
> I am sad about it, but it was good while it lasted.
> 
> And at SJC, it was getting ridiculous to wait so long to get into the lounge.  So we kind of gave up on trying.


The perk still exists at Miami for Corona Beach house and Margaritaville.  The AMEX Bonvoy removed all such options IIRC.  It's likely the agreement with the restaurant was up and/or fell through rather than simply a decision to not pay for meals.


----------

